# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الكتب المؤلفة في الخلاف النحوي.

## أبو إلياس الرافعي

*الكتب المؤلفة في الخلاف النحوي:*
هذه فائدة جليلة من مجلة الدرعية نقلتها لكم لاحتياج كثير من الباحثين إليها، نفع الله بها.

أُلِّف في الخلاف النحوي مؤلفات كثيرة قديمًا[1] وحديثًا، منها:

1 - المهذب لأبي علي أحمد بن جعفر الدِّينَوَرِي (289 هـ)[2].
2 - اختلاف النحويين لأحمد بن يحيى ثعلب (291 هـ)[3].
3 - المسائل على مذْهب النحويين ممَّا اختلف فيه البصريون والكوفيون لأبي الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن كيسان (299 هـ)، وهو رَدّ على كتاب اختلاف النحويين لثعلب[4].
4 - الواسط؛ لأبي بكر محمد بن قاسم بن الأنباري (328 هـ)[5].
5 - الانتصار لسيبويه على المبرد لأبي العباس محمد بن ولاَّد (332 هـ)؛ حققه الدكتور زهير عبدالمحسن سلطان، ونشرته مؤسسة الرسالة في بيروت، سنة 1416 هـ.
6 - المقنع في اختلاف البصريين والكوفيين؛ لأبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد النحاس (338 هـ)[6].
7 - الرد على ثعلب في اختلاف النحويين لعبدالله بن جعفر بن دُرُسْتُويه (347 هـ)[7].
8 - النصرة لسيبويه على جماعة النحويين لابن درستويه (347 هـ)[8].
9 - الاختلاف لأبي القاسم عبيدالله بن محمد الأزدي (348 هـ)[9].
10 - الخِلاف بين النَّحْويين لأبي الحسن علي بن عيسى الرمَّاني (384 هـ)[10].
11 - الخلاف بين سيبويه والمبرد لأبي الحسن الرماني (384 هـ)[11].
12 - كفاية المتعلِّمين في اختلاف النحويين لأبي الحسن أحمد بن فارس (395 هـ)[12].
13 - مسائل الخلاف لأبي القاسم يوسف بن عبدالله الزجاجي (415 هـ)[13].
14 - الخلاف، لعلي بن الحسن الباقولي الأصفهاني (543 هـ)[14].
15 - الإنصاف في مسائل الخِلاف بين النحويين البصريين والكوفيين لأبي البركات عبدالرحمن بن محمد الأنباري (577 هـ).
يحتوي على (121) مسألة خلافية، نشر بتحقيق محمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد، وإحدى طبعاته نشرتْها المكتبة التجارية بالقاهرة سنة 1380 هـ.
16 - المسائل التي اختلف فيها النحويون من أهل البصرة والكوفة لأبي محمد عبدالمنعم بن محمد بن الفَرَس (597 هـ)[15].
17 - التبيين عن مذاهب النحْويين البصريين والكوفيين لأبي البقاء العكبري (616 هـ)، يحتوي على (85) مسألة، وقد نال الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن سليمان العُثيمين، بتحقيقه درجة الماجستير من جامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة سنة 1396 هـ، ثم نشرته دار الغرب الإسلامي في بيروت سنة 1406 هـ.
وكان الدكتور محمد خير الحَلَواني حقق قطعة من أول كتاب التبيين فيها (51) مسألة، ونشرها بعنوان: مسائل خلافية في النحو، وإحدى طبعاته نشرتها دار الشرق العربي في بيروت سنة 1412 هـ.
18 - رؤوس المسائل في الخلاف لأبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن أصبغ (627 هـ)[16].
19 - نزهة العين في اختلاف المذهبين لأبي الحسن على بن عَدْلان (666 هـ)[17].
20 - الإسعاف في مسائل الخلاف لأبي محمد الحسين بن بدر بن إياز (681 هـ)[18].
21 - الذهب المذاب في مذاهب النحاة ودقة الإعراب ليوسف بن حمزة الكوراني (768 هـ)[19].
22 - ائتلاف النُّصرة في اختلاف نُحاة الكوفة والبصرة لأبي عبدالله عبداللطيف بن أبي بكر الزَّبِيدي (802 هـ)، يحتوي على (223) مسألة؛ حققه الدكتور طارق الجنابي - بيروت: دار عالم الكتب ومكتبة النهضة العربية، 1407 هـ.
23 - الانتصاف من الإنصاف لمحمد محيي الدين عبدالحميد؛ تعليق على كتاب الإنصاف لابن الأنباري، طبع معه.
24 - الخلاف النحوي بين البصريين والكوفيين لمحمد خير الحلَواني - حلب: دار القلم العربي، 1974م.
25 - ابن الأنباري في كتابه الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف للدكتور محيي الدين توفيق إبراهيم - الموصل، 1399 هـ.
26 - دراسة نحوية في علاقة بعض المسائل الخلافية بكتاب سيبويه لعبدالكريم جواد كاظم الزبيدي - جدة: دار البيان العربي، 1403 هـ.
27 - الخِلاف بين النحْويين للدكتور السيد رزق الطويل - مكة المكرمة: المكتبة الفيصليَّة، 1405 هـ.
28 - مسائل النحو الخلافية بين الزمخشري وابن مالك للدكتور فهمي حسن النمر - القاهرة: دار الثقافة، 1985 م.
29 - النحو والصرف في مناظرات العلماء ومحاوراتهم للدكتور محمد آدم الزاكي - مكة المكرمة: المكتبة الفيصلية، 1405 هـ.
30 - مسائل خلافية بين ابن هشام وأبي البقاء للدكتور حمزة عبدالله النشرتي، 1406 هـ.
31 - مسائل خلافية بين الخليل وسيبويه لفخر صالح قدارة - عمّان: دار الأمل، 1990 م.
32 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية والتصريفية في كتاب الأصول لابن السراج توثيقًا ودراسة للدكتور إبراهيم بن صالح الحندود - بريدة، 1420 هـ.
33 - ثمرة الخلاف بين النحويين البصريين والكوفيين للدكتور محمد حسنين صبرة - القاهرة: دار غريب، 2001م.
34 - مسائل الخلاف النحوي بين الكسائي والفراء للدكتور الحسيني محمد القهوجي - القاهرة: جامعة الأزهر، 1421 هـ.
35 - مسائل الخِلاف بين النحْويين البصريين والكوفيين في ضوء النظر البلاغي لمحمود موسى حمدان - القاهرة: مكتبة وهبة، 1422 هـ.
الرسائل العلمية في الخلاف النحوي:
أعدتْ رسائل كثيرة في مرحلتي الدكتوراه والماجستير في موضوع الخلاف النحوي، ومنه اعتراضات بعض النحويين على بعضهم، وفيما يلي قائمة بما تمكنت من معرفته من هذه الرسائل مرتبة حسب تاريخ مناقشة الرسالة[20]:
أولاً: رسائل الدكتوراه:
1 - الإنصاف والخِلاف بين المدارس النحْوية؛ تحقيق ودراسة/ عفاف محمد محمد حسنين - القاهرة: جامعة عين شمس، 1971 م.
2 - ابن الأنباري في كتابه الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف بين البصريين والكوفيين، محيي الدين توفيق إبراهيم - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة - كلية الآداب، 1972 م.
3 - الخلاف بين البصريين والكوفيين وأثره في تطوُّر الدراسة النحوية حتى نهاية القرن السادس الهجري، السيد رزق عبدالوهاب الطويل - القاهرة: جامعة الأزهر، 1974م، طبعتْ هذه الرسالة، وقد ذكرت في الفصل السابق، وهي الكتاب رقم 72.
4 - ما فات الإنصاف من مسائل الخلاف، فتحي بيومي حمودة - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة، 1398 هـ.
5 - النحو والصرف في مناظرات العلماء ومحاوراتهم حتى نهاية القرن الخامس الهجري (عرض ونقد)، محمد آدم الزاكي - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1405 هـ، طبعت هذه الرسالة، وقد ذكرت في الفصل السابق، وهي الكتاب رقم 29.
6 - قضايا الخلاف النحوي في همع الهوامع للسيوطي؛ علي أحمد الكبيسي - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة - كلية الآداب، 1987 م.
7 - الخلاف النحوي بين سيبويه وأشهر نحاة البصرة الأخفش والمبرّد؛ عزَّة عبدالله الغامدي - الرياض: كلية الآداب للبنات، 1412 هـ.
8 - خلاف الأخفش الأوسط عن سيبويه في شرح الكتاب حتى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري؛ هدى جينو يتشي - الرياض: جامعة الملك سعود، 1414 هـ.
9 - الخلاف النحوي الكوفي؛ حمدي محمود الجبالي - عمان: الجامعة الأردنية، 1995 م.
10 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية والتصريفية في كتاب الأصول لابن السراج: توثيقًا ودراسة؛ إبراهيم بن صالح الحندود - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1415 - 1416 هـ، طبعت هذه الرسالة، وقد ذكرت في الفصل السابق، وهي الكتاب رقم32.
11 - تعقيبات أبي حيان النحوية لجار الله الزمخشري في البحر المحيط، محمد حماد القرشي - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1416 هـ.
12 - اعتراضات وردود ابن هشام على ابن مالك وابنه: جمعًا ودراسة وتوجيهًا؛ عبدالخالق بن أحمد الشمراني - المدينة المنورة: الجامعة الإسلامية، 1419 هـ.
13 - شروح الألفية: مناهجها والخلاف النحوي فيها، محمود نجيب - حلب: جامعة حلب، 1999 م.
14 - موقف نحاة اليمن من الخلافات النحوية من القرن السادس إلى القرن التاسع الهجري؛ شريف عبدالكريم محمد النجار - صنعاء: جامعة صنعاء، 1999 م.
15 - اعتراضات الرضي على ابن الحاجب في شرح الشافية، علي بن مهدي القرني - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1420 هـ.
16 - اعتراضات السمين الحلَبي في الدرِّ المصون على أبي حيان: دراسة نحوية صرفية، عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الطريقي - المدينة المنورة: الجامعة الإسلامية، 1420 هـ.
17 - مصادر الخلاف النحوي حتى القرن الرابع، نايف حسين شقير - دمشق: جامعة دمشق، 2000 م.
18 - اعتراضات الدماميني النحويَّة في تعليق الفرائد لابن مالك: جمعًا ودراسة، عبدالعزيز بن أحمد البجادي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1422 هـ.
19 - اعتراضات ناظر الجيش للنحويين في تمهيد القواعد: جمعًا ودراسة، عبدالله بن محمد آل راسين - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1423 هـ.
20 - اعتراضات أبي حيان للنحويين في كتاب التذييل والتكميل في شرح كتاب التسهيل، جمعًا ودراسة، منصور بن أحمد عريف الرحمن - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1424 هـ.
21 - الخلاف النحوي عند المتأخرين، عبدالنبي الدكير - تطوان: جامعة محمد الخامس، تاريخ التسجيل: 1991 م.
22 - اعتراضات الرضي على ابن الحاجب في شرح الكافية، مصطفى فؤاد أحمد محمد - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، تاريخ التسجيل: 1414 هـ.
23 - اعتراضات البغدادي للنحويين في خزانة الأدب: جمعًا ودراسة. سالم بن عبد العزيز القرزعي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، تاريخ التسجيل: 1417 هـ.
24 - مسائل الخلاف بين الفراء والرضي في شرح الكافية. ريم خلف الجعيد - مكة: جامعة أم القرى، تاريخ التسجيل: 1424 هـ.
ثانيًا: رسائل الماجستير:
1 - الخلاف بين البصرة والكوفة وأثره في النحو، أحمد حسن كحيل - القاهرة: جامعة الأزهر، 1942 م.
2 - كتاب الانتصار أو كتاب نقض ابن ولاد على المبرد في رده على سيبويه، عبدالحميد عوض السيوري - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة - كلية الآداب، 1969 م.
3 - الإنصاف والخلاف النحوي بين المذهبين، محمد خير الحلواني - بغداد: جامعة بغداد - كلية الآداب، 1971 هـ.
4 - تحقيق كتاب التبيين عن مذاهب النحويين البصريين والكوفيين لأبي البقاء العكبري، عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1976م، طبعت هذه الرسالة، وقد ذكرت في الفصل السابق، وهي الكتاب رقم 17.
5 - اللغة العربية بين المدرستين البصرية والكوفية. خضر إلياس خضر - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة، 1976م.
6 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية بين علماء مدرسة البصرة حتى نهاية القرن الثالث الهجري. كريم سليمان الحمد - القاهرة: جامعة القاهرة - كلية دار العلوم، 1980 هـ.
7 - دراسة الشواهد القرآنية في كتاب الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف لأبي البركات الأنباري، عبد الله بن محمد المنصور - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1402 هـ.
8 - مسائل الخلاف المأثورة بين المبرد وثعلب. خالد بن عبد الرحمن العجيمي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1404 هـ.
9 - الخلاف بين نحاة البصرة. عطا محمد موسى - إربد: جامعة اليرموك، 1985هـ.
10 - أبو البركات الأنباري ومسائل التقديم والتأخير في كتابه الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف، مها عبدالعزيز العسكر - الرياض: كلية التربية للبنات، 1407هـ.
11 - الخلافات النحوية في تفسير الطبري وأثرها في المعنى. صالح بن إبراهيم الفراج - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1407 هـ.
12 - مسائل الخلاف النَّحويَّة بين أبي حيان وابن عطية، عيسى بن علي العسيري - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1408هـ.
13 - المسائل الخلافية في أبواب التوابع في النحو العربي. إقبال محمد عبدالماجد الغباشي - مكة المكرمة: كلية التربية للبنات، 1409هـ.
14 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية في ضوء الاعتراض على الدليل النقلي. محمد بن عبد الرحمن السبيهين - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1410 هـ.
15 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية بين ابن مالك وأبي حيان. نورة بنت سليمان البقعاوي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1412هـ.
16 - اعتراضات السهيلي على النحاة: جمعًا ودراسة. عبد الله بن زيد الداود - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1414هـ.
17 - اعتراضات النحويين لسيبويه في شرح الكتاب للسيرافي: جمعًا ودراسة وتقويمًا؛ سيف بن عبد الرحمن العريفي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1415هـ.
18 - المسائل النحوية والتصريفية التي خالف فيها ابن مالك الفراء. عبدالعزيز بن أحمد البجادي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1415هـ.
19 - اعتراضات ابن الضائع النحوية في شرح الجمل على ابن عصفور: عرض ودراسة، جمعان بن بنيوس السيالي - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1416هـ.
20 - اعتراضات ابن يعيش النحوية والتصريفية في شرح المفصّل. سعود بن عبد العزيز الخنين - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1416هـ.
21 - الخلافات النحوية في النواسخ الفعلية. عبدالله عثمان اليوسف - الرياض: جامعة الملك سعود، 1416هـ.
22 - مسائل الخلاف النحوية والتصريفية بين النحاس والفراء في كتابيهما معاني القرآن وإعراب القرآن: جمعًا ودراسة. إبراهيم بن حمد المحيميد - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1416هـ.
23 - اعتراضات السمين الحلبي النحوية للزمخشري في الدر المصون: جمعًا ودراسة وتقويمًا. عبد الله بن عيسى الجعفري - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1417هـ.
24 - المفعولات: قضاياها التركيبية والخلافية؛ عمر علي المقوشي - الرياض: جامعة الملك سعود، 1417هـ.
25 - تعقيبات أبي حيان النحوية والتصريفية لأبي البقاء العكبري في البحر المحيط. معوضة محمد حكمي - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1418هـ.
26 - الخلافات النحوية واختيارات أبي حيان في المنصوبات من كتاب ارتشاف الضرب من لسان العرب: دراسة تأصيل وتقويم/ بشائر عبد الله محمود علاونة - إربد: جامعة اليرموك، 1998م.
27 - اعتراضات الدماميني النحوية والصرفية على أبي حيان في كتابه تعليق الفرائد على تسهيل الفوائد، وداد أحمد القحطاني - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1419 هـ.
28 - اعتراضات ابن عُصفور للنحويين في كتاب شرح جمل الزجاجي: جمعًا وتوثيقًا ودراسة؛ ميسر محمد شبير - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1419هـ.
29 - أثر المعنى في الخلافات النحوية وتوجيه الإعراب في سورة البقرة في كتاب البيان في غريب إعراب القرآن لأبي البركات الأنباري، عبد الرحمن أحمد سليم فحماوي - إربد: جامعة اليرموك، 2000 م.
30 - الخلاف النحوي في المقتصد شرح الإيضاح؛ علي محمد الشهري - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1420هـ.
31 - في توظيف الرواية وجدلية البرهان: دراسة في كتاب الإنصاف للأنباري. خولة جعفر أرشيد القرالة - الكرك: جامعة مؤتة، 2000م.
32 - اعتراضات ابن القواس للنحويين في شرحه لألفية ابن معطي: جمعًا ودراسة، خليل بن إبراهيم العباس - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1421هـ.
33 - اعتراضات الرعيني للنحويين في شرحه لألفية ابن معطي: جمعًا ودراسة. محمد عبد الله الحجيلان - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1422 هـ.
34 - العوامل اللفظية بين البصريين والكوفيين: دراسة نحوية صرفية. موسى محمد دعامسة - القدس: جامعة القدس، 2003م.
35 - اعتراضات الأزهري النحوية على ابن هشام في التصريح بمضمون التوضيح؛ غريب ياسين وداني - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، 1424هـ.
36 - المسائل النحوية والتصريفية التي خالف فيها أبو عثمان المازني سيبويه: جمعًا ودراسة. عبد الله بن محمد النغيمشي - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، 1424هـ.
37 - ما خالف فيه المبرد سيبويه من المسائل النحوية. عبدالعاطي محمد مصطفى - القاهرة: جامعة الأزهر، د.ت.
38 - اعتراضات ابن هشام الأنصاري على النحاة: جمعًا ودراسة وتقويمًا. سعود بن خلف الدوسري - الرياض: جامعة الإمام، تاريخ التسجيل 1412هـ.
39 - الخلاف النحوي بين الفراء وسيبويه من خلال معاني القرآن، المصطفى أيت زراف - مراكش: جامعة محمد الخامس، تاريخ التسجيل: 1995 م.
40 - الخلاف النحوي في التبيان لأبي البقاء العكبري. سنية بنت عبد الرحمن العكش - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، تاريخ التسجيل: 1422 هـ.
41 - أدلة الاحتجاج عند ابن مالك في خلافه مع النحويين في شرح التسهيل، سامية صالح الصاعدي - مكة المكرمة: كلية التربية للبنات، تاريخ التسجيل: 1425هـ.
42 - اعتراضات الدماميني النحوية على المرادي في ضوء شرحيهما للتسهيل من أول الكتاب إلى آخر باب إعمال المصدر، ليلى معتوق الشمري - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، تاريخ التسجيل: 1425هـ.
43 - اعتراضات الرضي على سيبويه في شرح الكافية. محمد عبد الله بن صويلح المالكي - مكة المكرمة: جامعة أم القرى، تاريخ التسجيل: 1425هـ.
[1] انظر: من تاريخ النحو لسعيد الأفغاني، ص91، التبيين للعكبري، ص78، الخلاف بين النحويين للدكتور السيد رزق الطويل، ص97، 102، مسائل الخلاف النحوية للدكتور إبراهيم الحندود 1 / 61.
[2] انظر: كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 2 / 1914.
[3] انظر: كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 1 / 33، بعنوان: اختلاف النحاة.
[4] انظر: هدية العارفين لإسماعيل البغدادي 2 / 23.
[5] انظر: الأمالي الشجرية لابن الشجري 2 / 148، 154.
[6] انظر: كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 2 / 1809.
[7] انظر: الفهرست لابن النديم 94.
[8] انظر: الفهرست لابن النديم 94.
[9] انظر: بغية الوعاة للسيوطي 2 / 128.
[10] انظر: إنباه الرواة للقفطي 2 / 295.
[11] انظر: إنباه الرواة للقفطي 2 / 295.
[12] انظر: كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 1 / 33، بعنوان: اختلاف النحاة.
[13] انظر: تاريخ التراث العربي للدكتور فؤاد سزكين، المجلد الثامن 1 / 425.
[14] انظر: شرح اللمَع للأصفهاني 1 / 64.
[15] انظر: كشف الظنون؛ لحاجي خليفة 2 / 1669، بعنوان: مسائل الخلاف.
[16] انظر: همع الهوامع للسيوطي 5 / 305.
[17] انظر: الانتخاب لابن عدلان 10.
[18] انظر: كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة 2 / 1669، بعنوان: مسائل الخلاف.
[19] انظر: إيضاح المكنون لإسماعيل البغدادي 1 / 544.
[20] أعدت هذه القائمة بالرجوع إلى قاعدة المعلومات عن الرسائل الجامعية التي أعدها مركز الملك فيصل بالرياض، وإلى أدلَّة الجامعات العربية عن الرسائل الجامعية، وبالاتصال المباشر أو الهاتفي بالمسؤولين عن الدراسات العليا في الجامعات السعودية.

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أخي أبا إلياس إن كنت تملك هذه الخزائن - التي هي أغلى من الذهب والفضة- فشمر عن ساعد الجد وهاتها ؛ لينعم بها أهل العربية .

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

لا والله يا فضيلة الدكتور، ليستْ عندي، وإنما هي فائدة وجدتها فنقلتها كما هي حتى تعم على الباحثين. ولو كانت عندي ما بخلت بها على أحد.

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أعلم ذلك جيدا فأنت ممن يدعو لهم المرء في سواد الليل بالرفعة في الدنيا والمكانة الأسمى - الفردوس الأعلى - في الآخرة.

----------


## أبو تمام المصري

> *الكتب المؤلفة في الخلاف النحوي:*
> هذه فائدة جليلة من مجلة الدرعية نقلتها لكم لاحتياج كثير من الباحثين إليها، نفع الله بها.
> 
> أُلِّف في الخلاف النحوي مؤلفات كثيرة قديمًا[1] وحديثًا، منها:
> 
> 1 - المهذب لأبي علي أحمد بن جعفر الدِّينَوَرِي (289 هـ)[2].
> 2 - اختلاف النحويين لأحمد بن يحيى ثعلب (291 هـ)[3].
> 3 - المسائل على مذْهب النحويين ممَّا اختلف فيه البصريون والكوفيون لأبي الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن كيسان (299 هـ)، وهو رَدّ على كتاب اختلاف النحويين لثعلب[4].
> 4 - الواسط؛ لأبي بكر محمد بن قاسم بن الأنباري (328 هـ)[5].
> ...


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الكريم الحبيب جزاكم الله خيرا  على هذه الكنوز - ما رأيكم فرسان الألوكة وطلاب العلم الأماجد في أن نثري هذا الموضوع الشيق بزيادة مصادره ورفع ما أمكن رفعه لتعم الفائدة ... فهل من مشمر ساعد الجد  لنسقي هذه البذرة فتكون شجرة كبيرة تثمر على إثمارها ...

----------


## قاسم أوبكة

بارك الله فيكم أخانا الكريم على هذه العناوين، لكن أرجو وأنا في أمس الحاجة إلى الإخوة الأعزاء أن يرشدوني إلى كيفية الحصول على كتاب أثر المعنى في الخلافات النحوية وتوجيه الإعراب في سورة البقرة في كتاب البيان في غريب إعراب القرآن لابن الأنباري بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

أخي أبا إلياس .. بارك الله لك في المال والأهل والولد ... ومتعك بالصحة والعافية

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

اللهم آمين، وإياكم أخي.

----------


## مهدي محي الدين

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمود عزيز

السلااااااااام عليكم .. أرجو من كل عربي خريص على لغتنا العربية أن يمدلي يد العون بالمراجع التي تخص أطروحة الدكتوراه بعنوان : الإعراب ودلالته على المعنى القرآني .. وخاصة كتاب " العلامة الإعرابية " للدكتور عبد اللطيف حماسة .. هو غير منسق تماما ولا توجد إحالة ولا هوامش .. ونحو اللغة وتراكيبها للدكتور خليل عمايرة .. و" النحو في كتب التفسير لابراهيم رفيدة .. والاعراب والمعنى .. ولكم من جزيل الشكر .. سلااااااااااااا  اااااااااااام .. الأستاذ محمود

----------


## فاروق حمزة

هذه الكتب تقريبا موجود منها على الشبكة ابحث في جوجل أولا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا

ويضاف إلى ما سبق:
- اعتراضات ابن الشجري النحوية على النحويين في الأمالي - سعيد بن علي الغامدي - رسالة دكتوراه - جامعة أم القرى
- الاعتراضات النحوية لشراح الجمل على الزجاجي  - زينة عبد الوهاب - رسالة ماجستير - جامعة بغداد

----------


## علي بسكري

mresçiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiii

----------


## فائز الهاروني

ما شاء الله على هذه الهدية المتميزة، أحسنت وبارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك، وننتظر المزيد لأنا بحاجة إلى معرفة كل ما كتب عن الخلاف النحو. وشكرا.

----------


## ابوعمر جمال حشمت

وددنا لو رفعت هذه الكنــــــوزللتحميل لتعم الفائدة والنفع وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الأشبال الشافعي

*مسائل الخلاف الصرفية  بين سيبويه في الكتاب والمبرد في المقتضب، نادية عبدالحميد، مجلة الزهراء مكتبة الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية جامعة الأزهر، 2006، مجلد 2 عدد 24
مسائل الخلاف بين كل من ابن الأنباري وأبي البقاء لأحمد إبراهيم سيد
الإعراب على الخلاف في الجملة العربية، صاحب أبو وضاح
الخلاف بين النحويين في صيغة أفعل، عدنان خلف
من الخلافات النحوية بين الزمخشري وابن مالك، منصور هاشم عيسى

تحياتي 
*

----------


## أبو الأشبال الشافعي

أخي الحبيب، يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص لإمدادك بما فيدك في موضوع "الإعراب والمعنى" وما يخص الدكتور محمد حماسة عبداللطيف، أستاذي، وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا.. 
LearnArabicOnline@yahoo.com
01009758962

----------


## محمد مهدي حسين

بارك اللهُ لكَ جهدَك العزيز ... فقط أسألُك عن عدد (مجلة الدرعية) الذي تناول هذا الموضوع .

----------


## أبو رقية حسام

جهد مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد عبد الله عبده

يمكنكم الاستفادة من رسالة ماجستير بعنوان (ردود السمين الحلبي النحوية على ابن عطية الأندلسي في الدر المصون: جمع ودراسة وتقويم، للباحث خالد عبد الله عبده

----------


## حسوني

ومنها أيضا:
*01 ـ أسس الترجيح في كتب الخلاف النحوي ـ عرض وتقويم ـ رسالة دكتوراه. إعـداد الباحثة*
*فاطمة محمد طاهر حامد* *إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور* *عبد الله نجدي عبد العزيز عبد الله* 
*أستاذ النحو والصرف بكلية اللغة العربية ـ* *جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة*
*العام الجامعي * *1429- 1430هـ
02 ـ أثر الخلاف النحوي في المقتصد لعبد القاهر الجرجاني ـ رسالة ماجستير إعداد الباحث علي محمد أحمد الشهري 
تحت إشراف الدكتور سعد حمدان الغامدي ـ* *جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة.
**العام الجامعي* * 1420 هـ .
03 ـ شروح الألفية مناهجها والخلاف النحوي فيها ـ رسالة دكتوراه إعداد الباحث محمود نجيب تحت إشراف الدكتور مصطفى جطل والدكتور عبد الحمن دركزللي . ـ جامعة حلب 
العام الجامعي 1420 هـ 1999 م.
04 ـ  أثر الخلاف النحوي في توجيه آيات القرآن الكريمِ عَلَى الحُكْمِ الفِقْهِي ـ نماذج من آيات الأحكامِ ـ للدكتور شريف عبدالكريم محمد النجار .
هذا البحث موجود في : مجلة جامعة أم القرى لعلوم الشريعة واللغة العربية وآدابها ـ ج18 ـ ع38 ـ رمضان 1427 هـ. من ص 449 إلى 514.
05 ـ نشأة الخلاف في النحو بين البصريين والكوفيين للأستاذ مصطفى السقا ـ مجلة المجمع ص 91 ـ 103*

----------


## مروان الحسني

هل ( الإعراب على الخلاف في الجملة العربية ) كتاب مطبوع أم رسالة جامعية أستاذي الفاضل !؟!

----------


## محمد الزيتوني

بارك الله فيكم موضوع قيم جزينم خيرا

----------

